# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام التعاملات الالكترونية  السعودى

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول 

أحكام عامة 

تعريفات 


المادة الأولى: 

يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الآتية: أينما وردت في هذا النظام - المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها، ما لم يقتض السياق خلاف ذلك: 

1- الوزارة: وزارة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات. 

2- الوزير: وزير الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات. 

3- الهيئة: هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات. 

4- المحافظ: محافظ هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات. 

5- اللائحة: اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام. 

6- المركز: المركز الوطني للتصديق الرقمي. 

7- الحاسب الآلي: أي جهاز الكتروني ثابت أو منقول، سلكي أو لا سلكي، يحتوي على نظام معالجة البيانات أو تخزينها أو إرسالها أو استقبالها أو تصفحها يؤدي وظائف محددة بحسب البرامج والأوامر المعطاة له. 

8- الشخص: أي شخص ذي صفة طبيعية، أو اعتبارية عامة، أو خاصة. 

9- الكتروني: تقنية استعمال وسائل كهربائية، أو كهرومغناطيسية أو بصرية أو أي شكل آخر من وسائل التقنية المشابهة. 

10التعاملات الالكترونية: أي تبادل أو تراسل أو تعاقد، أو أي إجراء آخر يبرم أو ينفذ - بشكل كلي أو جزئي - بوسيلة الكترونية. 

11- البيانات الالكترونية: بيانات ذات خصائص الكترونية في شكل نصوص أو رموز أو صور أو رسوم أو أصوات أو غير ذلك من الصيغ الالكترونية، مجتمعة أو متفرقة. 

12- منظومة بيانات الكترونية: جهاز أو برنامج الكتروني أو أكثر يستخدم لإنشاء البيانات الالكترونية أو استخراجها أو إرسالها أو بثها أو تسلمها أو تخزينها أو عرضها أو معالجتها. 

13- السجل الالكتروني: البيانات التي تنشأ أو ترسل أو تسلم أو تبث أو تحفظ بوسيلة الكترونية، وتكون قابلة للاسترجاع أو الحصول عليها بشكل يمكن فهمها. 

14- التوقيع الالكتروني: بيانات الكترونية مدرجة في تعامل الكتروني أو مضافة إليه أو مرتبطة به منطقياً تستخدم لاثبات هوية الموقع وموافقته على التعامل الالكتروني واكتشاف أي تعديل يطرأ على هذا التعامل بعد التوقيع عليه. 

15- منظومة التوقيع الالكتروني: منظومة بيانات الكترونية معدة بشكل خاص لتعمل مستقلة أو بالاشتراك مع منظومة بيانات الكترونية أخرى، لإنشاء توقيع الكتروني. 

16- الموقع: شخص يجري توقيعاً الكترونياً على تعامل الكتروني باستخدام منظومة توقيع الكتروني. 

17- شهادة التصديق الرقمي: وثيقة الكترونية يصدرها مقدم خدمات تصديق، تستخدم لتأكيد هوية الشخص الحائز على منظومة التوقيع الالكتروني، وتحتوي على بيانات التحقق من توقيعه. 

18- الوسيط: شخص يتسلم تعاملاً الكترونياً من المنشئ ويسلمه إلى شخص آخر، أو يقوم بغير ذلك من الخدمات المتعلقة بذلك التعامل. 

19- المنشأ: شخص - غير الوسيط - يرسل تعاملاً الكترونياً. 

20- المرسل إليه: شخص - غير الوسيط - وجه المنشأ تعامله إليه. 

21- مقدم خدمات التصديق: شخص مرخص له بإصدار شهادات التصديق الرقمي، أو أي خدمة أو مهمة متعلقة بها وبالتوقيعات الالكترونية وفقاً لهذا النظام. 


أهداف النظام ونطاق تطبيقه 

المادة الثانية: 

يهدف هذا النظام إلى ضبط التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية، وتنظيمها وتوفير إطار نظامي لها بما يؤدي إلى تحقيق ما يلي: 

1- إرساء قواعد نظامية موحدة لاستخدام التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية، وتسهيل تطبيقها في القطاعين العام والخاص بوساطة سجلات الكترونية يعول عليها. 

2- اضفاء الثقة في صحة التعاملات والتوقيعات والسجلات الالكترونية وسلامتها. 

3- تيسير استخدام التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية على الصعيدين المحلي والدولي للاستفادة منها في جميع المجالات، كالإجراءات الحكومية والتجارة والطب والتعليم والدفع المالي الالكتروني. 

4- إزالة العوائق أمام استخدام التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية. 

5- منع إساءة الاستخدام والاحتيال في التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية. 


المادة الثالثة: 

يسري هذا النظام التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية ويستثنى من أحكامه ما يلي: 

1- التعاملات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية. 

2- إصدار الصكوك المتعلقة بالتصرفات الواردة على العقار. 

وذلك ما لم يصدر من الجهة المسؤولة عن هذه التعاملات ما يسمح بإجرائها الكترونياً، وفق ضوابط تضعها تلك الجهة بالاتفاق مع الوزارة. 


المادة الرابعة: 

1- لا يلزم هذا النظام أي شخص بالتعامل الالكتروني دون موافقته ويمكن ان تكون هذه الموافقة صريحة أو ضمنية. 

2- استثناء من الحكم الوارد من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة، يجب ان تكون موافقة الجهة الحكومية على التعامل الالكتروني صريحة مع مراعاة ما تحدده الجهة الحكومية من اشتراطات للتعامل الالكتروني. 

3- يجوز لمن يرغب في إجراء تعامل الكتروني ان يضع شروطاً إضافية خاصة به لقبول التعاملات والتوقيعات الالكترونية على الا تتعارض تلك الشروط مع أحكام هذا النظام. 


الفصل الثالث 

الآثار النظامية للتعاملات والسجلات والتوقيعات الالكترونية 


المادة الخامسة: 

1- يكون للتعاملات والسجلات والتوقيعات الالكترونية حجيتها الملزمة، ولا يجوز نفي صحتها أو قابليتها للتنفيذ ولا منع تنفيذها بسبب أنها تمت - كلياً أو جزئياً - بشكل الكتروني بشرط ان تتم تلك التعاملات والسجلات والتوقيعات الالكترونية بحسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام. 

2- لا تفقد المعلومات التي تنتج من التعامل الالكتروني حجيتها أو قابليتها للتنفيذ متى كان الاطلاع على تفاصيلها متاحاً ضمن منظومة البيانات الالكترونية الخاصة بمنشأها وأشير إلى كيفية الاطلاع عليها. 


المادة السادسة: 

1- مع عدم الاخلال بما تنص عليه المادة (الثالثة) من هذا النظام، إذا اشترط أي نظام في المملكة حفظ وثيقة أو معلومة لأي سبب، فإن هذا الشرط يتحقق عندما تكون تلك الوثيقة أو المعلومة محفوظة أو مرسلة في شكل سجل الاكتروني، بشرط مراعاة ما يلي: 

أ) حفظ السجل الالكتروني بالشكل الذي أنشئ أو أرسل أو تسلم به، أو بشكل يمكن من اثبات ان محتواه مطابق للمحتوى الذي أنشئ به أو أرسل به أو تم تسلمه به. 

ب) بقاء السجل الالكتروني محفوظاً على نحو يتيح استخدامه والرجوع إليه لاحقاً. 

ج) ان تحفظ مع السجل الالكتروني المعلومات التي تمكن من معرفة المنشأ والمرسل إليه، وتاريخ إرسالها وتسلمها ووقتهما. 

2- يجوز لأي شخص ان يستوفي - على مسؤوليته - المتطلبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة بالاستعانة بخدمات شخص آخر. 

3- تحدد اللائحة الإجراءات الخاصة بحفظ السجلات والبيانات الالكترونية والشروط اللازمة لابرازها بهيئتها الالكترونية وشروط الاطلاع عليها وضوابطه. 


المادة السابعة: 

مع عدم الاخلال بما تنص عليه المادة (الثالثة) من هذا النظام، إذا اشترط أي نظام في المملكة ان تكون الوثيقة أو السجل أو المعلومة المقدمة إلى شخص آخر مكتوبة، فإن تقديمها في شكل الكتروني يفي بهذا الغرض متى تحققت الأحكام الواردة في الفقرة (1) من المادة (السادسة). 


المادة الثامنة: 

يعد السجل الالكتروني أصلاً بذاته عندما تستخدم وسائل وشروط فنية تؤكد سلامة المعلومات الواردة فيه من الوقت الذي أنشئ فيه بشكله النهائي على أنه سجل الكتروني، وتسمح بعرض المعلومات المطلوب تقديمها متى طلب ذلك. وتحدد اللائحة الوسائل والشروط الفنية المطلوبة. 


المادة التاسعة: 

1- يقبل التعامل الالكتروني أو التوقيع الالكتروني دليلاً في الاثبات إذا استوفى سجله الالكتروني متطلبات حكم المادة (الثامنة) من هذا النظام. 

2- يجوز قبول التعامل الالكتروني أو التوقيع الاكتروني قرينة في الاثبات، حتى وان لم يستوف سجله الالكتروني بمتطلبات حكم المادة (الثامنة) من هذا النظام. 

3- يعد كل من التعامل الالكتروني والتوقيع الالكتروني والسجل الالكتروني حجة يعتد بها في التعاملات وان كلا من على أصله (لم يتغير منذ إنشائه) ما لم يظهر خلاف ذلك. 

4- يراعى عند تقدير حجية التعامل الالكتروني مدى الثقة في الآتي: 

أ) الطريقة التي استخدمت في إنشاء السجل الالكتروني أو تخزينه أو ابلاغه، وإمكان التعديل عليه. 

ب) الطريقة التي استخدمت في المحافظة على سلامة المعلومات. 

ج) الطريقة التي حددت بها شخصية المنشأ. 


الفصل الثالث 

انعقاد التعامل الالكتروني 


المادة العاشرة: 

1- يجوز التعبير عن الايجاب والقبول في العقود بوساطة التعامل الالكتروني، ويعد العقد صحيحاً وقابلاً للتنفيذ متى تم وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام. 

2- لا يفقد العقد صحته أو قابليته للتنفيذ لمجرد أنه تم بوساطة سجل الكتروني واحد أو أكثر. 


المادة الحادية عشرة: 

1- يجوز ان يتم التعاقد من خلال منظومات بيانات الكترونية آلية أو مباشرة بين منظومتي بيانات الكترونية أو أكثر تكون معدة ومبرمجة مسبقاً للقيام بمثل هذه المهمات بوصفها ممثلة عن طرفي العقد. ويكون التعاقد صحيحاً ونافذاً ومنتجاً لآثاره النظامية على الرغم من عدم التدخل المباشر لأي شخص ذي صفة طبيعية أو عملية ابرام العقد. 

2- يجوز ان يتم التعاقد بين منظومة بيانات الكترونية آلية وشخص ذي صفة طبيعية، إذا كان يعلم - أو من المفترض أنه يعلم - أنه يتعامل مع منظومة آلية ستتولى مهمة إبرام العقد أو تنفيذه. 


المادة الثانية عشرة: 

يعد السجل الاكتروني صادراً من المنشأ إذا أرسله بنفسه، أو أرسله شخص آخر نيابة عنه، أو أرسل بوساطة منظومة آلية برمجها المنشأ لتعمل بشكل تلقائي بالنيابة عنه ولا يعد الوسيط منشئاً للسجل. وتحدد اللائحة الإجراءات والأحكام المتعلقة بذلك. 


المادة الثالثة عشرة: 

1- يعد السجل الالكتروني قد أرسل عندما يدخل منظومة بيانات لا تخضع لسيطرة المنشأ، وتوضح اللائحة المعايير الفنية لمنظومة البيانات، وطريقة تحديد وقت ومكان إرسال السجل الالكتروني أو تسلمه. 

2- يكون الاقرار بالتسلم بأي شكل من الأشكال التي تحددها اللائحة، ما لم يتفق المنشأ مع المرسل إليه على تحديد هذا الشكل. 


الفصل الرابع 

التوقيع الالكتروني 


المادة الرابعة عشرة: 

1- إذا اشترط وجود توقيع خطي على مستند أو عقد أو نحوه، فإن التوقيع الالكتروني الذي يتم وفقاً لهذا النظام يعد مستوفياً لهذا الشرط، ويعد التوقيع الالكتروني بمثابة التوقيع الخطي، وله الآثار النظامية نفسها. 

2- يجب على من يرغب في إجراء توقيع الكتروني ان يقوم بذلك وفقاً لاحكام هذا النظام والضوابط والشروط والمواصفات التي تحددها اللائحة، وعليه مراعاة ما يلي: 

أ) اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتلافي أي استعمال غير مشروع لبيانات إنشاء التوقيع، أو المعدات الشخصية المتعلقة بتوقيعه. وتحدد اللائحة تلك الاحتياطات. 

ب) ابلاغ مقدم خدمات التصديق عن أي استعمال غير مشروع لتوقيعه وفق الإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة. 

3- إذا قدم توقيع الكتروني في أي إجراء شرعي أو نظامي، فإن الأصل - ما لم يثبت العكس أو تتفق الأطراف المعنية على خلاف ذلك - صحة الأمور التالية: 

أ) ان التوقيع الالكتروني هو توقيع الشخص المحدد في شهادة التصديق الرقمي. 

ب) ان التوقيع الالكتروني قد وضعه الشخص المحدد في شهادة التصديق الرقمي، وبحسب الغرض المحدد فيها. 

ج) ان التعامل الالكتروني لم يطرأ عليه تغيير منذ وضع التوقيع الالكتروني عليه. 

4- إذا لم يستوف التوقيع الالكتروني الضوابط والشروط المحددة في هذا النظام واللائحة، فإن أصل الصحة المقرر بموجب الفقرة (3) من هذه المادة لا يقوم للتوقيع ولا للتعامل الالكتروني المرتبط به. 

5- يجب على من يعتمد على التوقيع الالكتروني لشخص آخر ان يبذل العناية اللازمة للتحقق من صحة التوقيع، وذلك باستخدام بيانات التحقق من التوقيع الالكتروني، وفق الإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة. 


الفصل الخامس 

اختصاصات الوزارة والهيئة 


المادة الخامسة عشرة: 

يتم الإشراف على تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام وفقاً للآتي: 

1- تقوم الوزارة بوضع السياسات العامة ورسم الخطط والبرامج التطويرية للتعاملات والتواقيع الالكترونية، ورفع مشروعات الأنظمة وأي تعديل مقترح عليها والتنسيق مع الجهات الحكومية وغيرها فيما يخص تطبيق هذا النظام، وتمثيل المملكة في الهيئات المحلية والاقليمية والدولية فيما يخص التعاملات والتواقيع الالكترونية. 

ولها ان تمنح الهيئة أو أي جهة أخرى تراها صلاحية تمثيل المملكة نيابة عنها. 

2- تتولى الهيئة تطبيق هذا النظام، ولها في سبيل تحقيق ذلك، الاختصاصات الآتية: 

أ) إصدار التراخيص لمزاولة نشاط "مقدم خدمات التصديق"، وتجديدها وإيقاف العمل بها والغاؤها. وتوضح اللائحة الشروط والإجراءات اللازمة للحصول على الترخيص ومدته وتجديده ووقفه والغائه والتنازل عنه والتزامات المرخص له وضوابط إيقاف نشاط المرخص له وإجراءاته والآثار المرتبة على ذلك. 

ب) التحقق من التزام مقدمي خدمات التصديق بالتراخيص الممنوحة لهم وبأحكام هذا النظام واللائحة والقرارات التي تصدرها الهيئة. 

ج) اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة - وفقاً لما تحدده اللائحة - لضمان استمرار الخدمات المقدمة إلى الأشخاص المتعاملين مع مقدم خدمات التصديق عند موافقتها على إيقاف نشاطه، أو الغاء ترخيصه أو عدم تجديده. 

د) اقتراح مشروعات الأنظمة واللوائح ذات العلاقة بالتعاملات الالكترونية وتعديلاتها، ورفعها إلى الوزارة لاتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية اللازمة. 

ه) تحديد المقابل المالي لترخيص تقديم خدمات التصديق وذلك بموافقة الوزير. 


الفصل السادس 

المركز الوطني للتصديق الرقمي 


المادة السادسة عشرة: 

1- ينشأ في الوزارة - بموجب هذا النظام - مركز وطني للتصديق الرقمي، يتولى الإشراف على المهمات المتعلقة بإصدار وإداراتها. 

2- تحدد اللائحة القواعد الخاصة بتحديد مقر المركز وتشكيله واختصاصاته ومهماته وكيفية قيامه بأعماله. 

وللوزير الحق في منح الهيئة أو أي جهة أخرى صلاحيات القيام بمهمات المركز أو بعضها. 


المادة السابعة عشرة: 

يختص المركز باعتماد شهادات التصديق الرقمي الصادرة من الجهات الأجنبية خارج المملكة وتعامل هذه الشهادات معاملة نظيراتها بداخل المملكة، وذلك وفقاً للضوابط والإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة. 


الفصل السابع 

واجبات مقدم خدمات التصديق ومسؤولياته 


المادة الثامنة عشرة: 

يجب على مقدم خدمات التصديق الالتزام بما يأتي: 

1- الحصول على الترخيص اللازم من الهيئة قبل البدء في ممارسة نشاطه. 

2- إصدار شهادات التصديق الرقمي، وتسليمها وحفظها وفقاً للترخيص الصادر له من الهيئة والضوابط والإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة. 

3- استعمال وسائل موثوق بها لإصدار الشهادات وتسليمها وحفظها واتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لحمايتها من التزوير والتدليس والتلف وفقاً لما يحدد في اللائحة والترخيص الصادر له. 

4- إنشاء قاعدة بيانات للشهادات التي أصدرها وحفظ تلك البيانات وما يطرأ عليها من تعديل بما في ذلك الشهادات الموقوفة والملغاة. وان يتيح الاطلاع الكترونياً على تلك البيانات بصفة مستمرة. 

5- محافظته - ومن يتبعه من العاملين - على سرية المعلومات التي حصل عليها بسبب نشاطه، باستثناء المعلومات التي سمح صاحب الشهادة - كتابياً أو الكترونياً - بنشرها أو الإعلام بها أو في الحالات المنصوص عليها نظاماً. 

6- أخذ المعلومات ذات الصفة الشخصية من طالب الشهادة مباشرة، أو غيره بشرط أخذ موافقة كتابية من طالب الشهادة على ذلك. 

7- إصدار الشهادات متضمنة البيانات الموضحة في اللائحة ومطابقة لشروط أمن 

الأنظمة وحمايتها وقواعد الأنظمة وحمايتها وقواعد شهادة التصديق الرقمي التي يضعها المركز. 

8- تسليم المعلومات والوثائق التي في حوزته إلى الهيئة وذلك في جميع حالات وقف نشاطه ليتم التصرف بها وفقاً للأحكام والمعايير الموضحة في اللائحة. 


المادة التاسعة عشرة: 

لا يجوز لمقدم خدمات التصديق التوقف عن مزاولة نشاطه المرخص به أو التنازل عن الترخيص الصادر له أو الاندماج في جهة أخرى الا بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابية مسبقة من الهيئة وفقاً للإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة. 


المادة العشرون: 

يتحمل مقدم خدمات التصديق مسؤولية ضمان صحة المعلومات المصدقة التي تضمنتها الشهادة وقت تسليمها وصحة العلاقة بين صاحب الشهادة وبياناتها الالكترونية. وتقع عليه مسؤولية الضرر الذي يحدث لأي شخص وثق - بحسن نية - بصحة ذلك. 


المادة الحادية والعشرون: 

يجب على مقدم خدمات التصديق الغاء الشهادة أو ايقاف العمل بها عند طلب صاحبها ذلك أو في الحالات التي تحددها اللائحة. كما يجب عليه ابلاغ صاحب الشهادة فوراً بالالغاء أو الايقاف وسبب ذلك، ورفع أي منهما فوراً إذا انتفى السبب ويكون مقدم خدمات التصديق مسؤولاً عن الضرر الذي يحدث لأي شخص حسن النية نتيجة لعدم وقف العمل بالشهادة أو إلغائها. 


الفصل الثامن 

مسؤوليات صاحب الشهادة 


المادة الثانية والعشرون: 

1- يعد صاحب الشهادة مسؤولاً عن سلامة منظومة التوقيع الالكتروني الخاصة به وعن سريتها ويعد صادراً منه كل استعمال لهذه المنظومة. وعليه التقيد بشروط استعمال شهادته وشروط إنشاء توقيعه الالكتروني. 

2- على صاحب الشهادة تقديم المعلومات صحيحة لمقدم خدمات التصديق أو لجميع الأطراف المطلوب منها ان تثق في توقيعه الالكتروني. 

3- على صاحب الشهادة ابلاغ مقدم خدمات التصديق بأي تغيير للمعلومات الواردة في الشهادة أو انتفاء سريتها. 

4- لا يجوز لصاحب الشهادة التي أوقفت أو ألغيت إعادة استعمال عناصر التوقيع الالكتروني للشهادة المعنية لدى مقدم خدمات تصديق آخر. وتوضح اللائحة الإجراءات اللازمة لمنع حدوث مثل هذا الأمر. 


الفصل التاسع 

المخالفات والعقوبات 


المادة الثالثة والعشرون: 

يعد مخالفة لأحكام هذا النظام، القيام بأي من الأعمال الآتية: 

1- ممارسة نشاط مقدم خدمات التصديق دون الحصول على ترخيص من الهيئة. 

2- استغلال مقدم خدمات التصديق المعلومات التي جمعها عن طالب الشهادة لأغراض أخرى خارج إطار أنشطة التصديق دون موافقة كتابية أو الكترونية من صاحبها. 

3- إفشاء مقدم خدمات التصديق المعلومات التي اطلع عليها بحكم عمله ما لم يأذن له صاحب الشهادة - كتابياً أو الكترونياً - بافشائها أو في الحالات التي يسمح له بذلك نظاماً. 

4- قيام مقدم خدمات التصديق بتقديم بيانات كاذبة أو معلومات مضللة للهيئة أو أي سوء استخدام لخدمات التصديق. 

5- إنشاء شهادة رقمية أو توقيع الكتروني أو نشرهما أو استعمالهما لغرض احتيالي أو لأي غرض غير مشروع. 

6- تزوير سجل الكتروني أو توقيع الكتروني أو شهادة تصديق رقمي أو استعمال أي من ذلك مع العلم بتزويره. 

7- تقديم معلومات خاطئة عمداً إلى مقدم خدمات التصديق أو تقديم معلومات خاطئة عمداً عن التوقيع الالكتروني إلى أي من الأطراف الذين وثقوا بذلك التوقيع بموجب هذا النظام. 

8- الدخول على منظومة توقيع الكتروني لشخص آخر دون تفويض صحيح أو نسخها أو إعادة تكوينها، أو الاستيلاء عليها. 

9- انتحال شخص هوية شخصة آخر أو ادعاؤه زوراً بأنه مفوض عنه بطلب الحصول على شهادة التصديق الرقمي أو قبولها، أو طلب تعليق العمل بها أو إلغائها. 

10- نشر شهادة مصادقة رقمية مزورة أو غير صحيحة أو ملغاة أو موقف العمل بها أو وضعها في متناول شخص آخر مع العلم بحالها. ويستثنى من ذلك حق مقدم خدمات التصديق الوارد في الفقرة (4) من المادة (الثامنة عشرة). 


المادة الرابعة والعشرون: 

مع عدم الاخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها في نظام آخر يعاقب كل من يرتكب أياً من الأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (الثالثة والعشرين) من هذا النظام بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة ملايين ريال أو بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات أو بهما معاً. ويجوز الحكم بمصادرة الأجهزة والمنظومات والبرامج المستخدمة في ارتكاب المخالفة. 


المادة الخامسة والعشرون: 

تتولى الهيئة بالاستعانة والتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية مهمة الضبط والتفتيش على ما يقع من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المادة (الثالثة والعشرين) من هذا النظام وتعد محضراً بذلك. وللهيئة الحق في حجز الأجهزة والمنظومات والبرامج المستخدمة في ارتكاب المخالفة إلى حين البت فيها. ويحدد المحافظ بقرار منه أسماء الموظفين المختصين بهذه المهمة وكيفية إجراء الضبط والتفتيش. 


المادة السادسة والعشرون: 

يحال محضر ضبط المخالفات المنصوص عليه في المادة (الخامسة والعشرين) من هذا النظام - بعد مباشرة الهيئة لمهماتها - إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام لتتولى التحقيق والادعاء العام فيها وفقاً لنظامها أمام الجهة القضائية المختصة. 


المادة السابعة والعشرون: 

يحتفظ الشخص الذي لحقه ضرر - ناتج من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام أو عدم التقيد بأي من الضوابط والالتزامات الواردة فيه - بحقه في رفع دعوى أمام الجهة القضائية المختصة بطلب تعويضه عن الأضرار التي لحقت به. 

الفصل العاشر 

أحكام ختامية 


المادة الثامنة والعشرون: 

لا يخل تطبيق هذا النظام بالأحكام الواردة في الأنظمة ذات العلاقة، وخاصة ما يتعلق بحقوق الملكية الفكرية، والاتفاقيات الدولية ذات الصلة التي تكون المملكة طرفاً فيها. 


المادة التاسعة والعشرون: 

يلتزم منسوبو الوزارة والهيئة والمركز بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات - الخاصة بمقدمي خدمات التصديق أو عملائهم - التي اطلعوا عليها بسبب عملهم والا يفشوها لأي سبب كان إلاّ في الحالات المنصوص عليها نظاماً. 


المادة الثلاثون: 

يصدر الوزير اللائحة لهذا النظام، بناء على اقتراح من الهيئة وذلك خلال (مائة وعشرين) يوماً من تاريخ صدور النظام. 

المادة الحادية والثلاثون: 

يعمل بهذا النظام بعد (مائة وعشرين) يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 

نظام مكافحة جرائم المعلوماتية 

المادة الأولى: 

يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الآتية - أينما وردت في هذا النظام - المعاني المبنية أمامها ما لم يقتض السياق خلاف ذلك: 

1- الشخص: أي شخص ذي صفة طبيعية أو اعتبارية، عامة أو خاصة. 

2- النظام المعلوماتي، مجموعة برامج وأدوات معدة لمعالجة البيانات وإدارتها، وتشمل الحاسبات الآلية. 

3- الشبكة المعلوماتية: ارتباط بين أكثر من حاسب آلي أو نظام معلوماتي للحصول على البيانات وتبادلها، مثل الشبكات الخاصة والعامة والشبكة العالمية (الإنترنت). 

4- البيانات: المعلومات، أو الأوامر، أو الرسائل، أو الأصوات، أو الصور التي تعد، أو التي سبق إعدادها، لاستخدامها في الحاسب الآلي، وكل ما يمكن تخزينه، ومعالجته، ونقله، وإنشاؤه بوساطة الحاسب الآلي، كالأرقام والحروف والرموز وغيرها. 

5- برامج الحاسب الآلي: مجموعة من الأوامر والبيانات التي تتضمن توجيهات أو تطبيقات حين تشغيلها في الحاسب الآلي، أو شبكات الحاسب الآلي، وتقوم بأداء الوظيفة المطلوبة. 

6- الحاسب الآلي: أي جهاز إلكتروني ثابت أو منقول سلكي أو لاسلكي يحتوي على نظام معالجة البيانات، أو تخزينها، أو إرسالها، أو استقبالها، أو تصفحها، يؤدي وظائف محددة بحسب البرامج، والأوامر المعطاة له. 

7- الدخول غير المشروع، دخول شخص بطريقة متعمدة إلى حاسب آلي، أو موقع إلكتروني، أو نظام معلوماتي، أو شبكة حاسبات آلية غير مصرح لذلك الشخص بالدخول إليها. 

8- الجريمة المعلوماتية: أي فعل يرتكب متضمناً استخدام الحاسب الآلي أو الشبكة المعلوماتية بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا النظام. 

9- الموقع الإلكتروني: مكان إتاحة البيانات على الشبكة المعلوماتية من خلال عنوان محدد. 

10- الإلتقاط: مشاهدة البيانات، أو الحصول عليها دون مسوغ نظامي صحيح. 

المادة الثانية: 

يهدف هذا النظام إلى الحد من وقوع جرائم المعلوماتية، وذلك بتحديد هذه الجرائم والعقوبات المقررة لكل منها، وبما يؤدي إلى ما يأتي: 

1- المساعدة على تحقيق الأمن المعلوماتي. 

2- حفظ الحقوق المترتبة على الاستخدام المشروع للحاسبات الآلية والشبكات المعلوماتية. 

3- حماية المصلحة العامة، والأخلاق، والآداب العامة. 

4- حماية الاقتصاد الوطني. 

المادة الثالثة: 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين؛ كل شخص يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: 

1- التنصت على ما هو مرسل عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي - دون مسوغ نظامي صحيح - أو التقاطه أو اعتراضه. 

2- الدخول غير المشروع لتهديد شخص أو ابتزازه؛ لحمله على القيام بفعل أو الامتناع عنه، ولو كان القيام بهذا الفعل أو الامتناع عنه مشروعاً. 

3- الدخول غير المشروع إلى موقع إلكتروني، أو الدخول إلى موقع إلكتروني لتغيير تصاميم هذا الموقع، أو إتلافه، أو تعديله، أو شغل عنوانه. 

4- المساس بالحياة الخاصة عن طريق إساءة استخدام الهواتف النقالة المزودة بالكاميرا، أو ما في حكمها. 

5- التشهير بالآخرين، وإلحاق الضرر بهم، عبر وسائل تقنيات المعلومات المختلفة. 

المادة الرابعة: 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على مليوني ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين؛ كل شخص يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: 

1- الاستيلاء لنفسه أو لغيره على مال منقول أو على سند، أو توقيع هذا السند، وذلك عن طريق الاحتيال، أو اتخاذ اسم كاذب، أو انتحال صفة غير صحيحة. 

2- الوصول - دون مسوغ نظامي صحيح - إلى بيانات بنكية، أو ائتمانية، أو بيانات متعلقة بملكية أوراق مالية للحصول على بيانات، أو معلومات، أو أموال، أو ما تتيحه من خدمات. 

المادة الخامسة: 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على أربع سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثة ملايين ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين؛ كل شخص يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: 

1- الدخول غير المشروع لإلغاء بيانات خاصة، أو حذفها، أو تدميرها، أو تسريبها، أو إتلافها أو تغييرها، أو إعادة نشرها. 

2- إيقاف الشبكة المعلوماتية عن العمل، أو تعطيلها أو تدمير، أو مسح البرامج، أو البيانات الموجودة، أو المستخدمة فيها، أو حذفها، أو تسريبها، أو إتلافها، أو تعديلها. 

3- إعاقة الوصول إلى الخدمة، أو تشويشها، أو تعطيلها، بأي وسيلة كانت. 

المادة السادسة: 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثة ملايين ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين؛ كل شخص يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: 

1- إنتاج ما من شأنه المساس بالنظام العام، أو القيم الدينية، أو الآداب العامة، وحرمة الحياة الخاصة، أو إعداده، أو إرساله، أو تخزينه عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية، أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي. 

2- إنشاء موقع على الشبكة المعلوماتية، أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي أو نشره، للاتجار في الجنس البشري، أو تسهيل التعامل به. 

3- إنشاء المواد والبيانات المتعلقة بالشبكة الإباحية، أو أنشطة الميسر المخلة بالآداب العامة أو نشرها أو ترويجها. 

4- إنشاء موقع على الشبكة المعلوماتية، أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي أو نشره، للإتجاب بالمخدرات، أو المؤثرات العقلية، أو ترويجها، أو طرق تعاطيها، أو تسهيل التعامل بها. 

المادة السابعة: 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة ملايين ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين؛ كل شخص يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: 

1- إنشاء موقع لمنظمات إرهابية على الشبكة المعلوماتية، أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي أو نشره لتسهيل الاتصال بقيادات تلك المنظمات، أو أي من أعضائها أو ترويج أفكارها أو تمويلها، أو نشر كيفية تصنيع الأجهزة الحارقة، أو المتفجرات، أو أداة تستخدم في الأعمال الإرهابية. 

2- الدخول غير المشروع إلى موقع إلكتروني، أو نظام معلوماتي مباشرة، أو عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية، أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي للحصول على بيانات تمس الأمن الداخلي أو الخارجي للدولة، أو اقتصادها الوطني. 

المادة الثامنة: 

لا تقل عقوبة السجن أو الغرامة عن نصف حدها الأعلى إذا اقترنت الجريمة بأي من الحالات الآتية: 

1- ارتكاب الجاني الجريمة من خلال عصابة منظمة. 

2- شغل الجاني وظيفة عامة، واتصال الجريمة بهذه الوظيفة، أو ارتكابه الجريمة مستغلاً سلطاته أو نفوذه. 

3- التغرير بالقصر ومن في حكمهم، واستغلالهم. 

4- صدور أحكام محلية أو أجنبية سابقة بالإدانة بحق الجاني في جرائم مماثلة. 

المادة التاسعة: 

يعاقب كل من حرض غيره، أو ساعده، أو اتفق معه على ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام؛ إذا وقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا التحريض، أو المساعدة، أو الاتفاق، بما لا يتجاوز الحد الأعلى للعقوبة المقررة لها، ويعاقب بما لا يتجاوز نصف الحد الأعلى للعقوبة المقررة لها إذا لم تقع الجريمة الأصلية. 


المادة العاشرة: 

يعاقب كل من شرع في القيام بأي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام بما لا يتجاوز نصف الحد الأعلى للعقوبة المقررة. 


المادة الحادية عشرة: 

للمحكمة الختصة أن تعفي من هذه العقوبات كل من يبادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطة المختصة بالجريمة قبل العلم بها وقبل وقوع الضرر، وإن كان الإبلاغ بعد العلم بالجريمة تعين للإعفاء أن يكون من شأن الإبلاغ ضبط باقي الجناة في حال تعددهم، أو الأدوات المستخدمة في الجريمة. 

المادة الثانية عشرة: 

لا يخل تطبيق هذا النظام بالأحكام الواردة في الأنظمة ذات العلاقة وخاصة بما يتعلق بحقوق الملكية الفكرية، والاتفاقيات الدولية ذات الصلة التي تكون المملكة طرفاً فيها. 

المادة الثالثة عشرة: 

مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق حسني النية، يجوز الحكم بمصادرة الأجهزة، أو البرامج، أو الوسائل المستخدمة في ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام، أو الأموال المحصلة منها. كما يجوز الحكم بإغلاق الموقع الإلكتروني، أو مكان تقديم الخدمة إغلاقاً نهائياً أو مؤقتاً متى كان مصدراً لارتكاب أي من هذه الجرائم، وكانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت بعلم مالكه. 

المادة الرابعة عشرة: 

تتولى هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات وفقاً لاختصاصها تقديم الدعم والمساندة الفنية للجهات الأمنية المختصة خلال مراحل ضبط هذه الجرائم والتحقيق فيها وأثناء المحاكمة. 


المادة الخامسة عشرة: 

تتولى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام التحقيق والادعاء في الجرائم الواردة في هذا النظام. 


المادة السادسة عشرة: 

ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد (مائة وعشرين) يوماً من تاريخ نشره.

منقول

----------

